#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Best book of Automata??

## saurabh

Online version of this _book_ can be studied by any one free of cost. Read KLP Mishra Online free of cost; Order KLP Mishra offline.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to automata and compiler design text book by ulman Automata theory App Introduction to formal languages & automata theory by JD ullman, Hofcroft and Automata theory by peter linz with attached solutions Need the book PETER LINZ - An Introduction to Formal Languages and Automata (5th Edition) Automata Notes download

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi [MENTION=568]saurabh[/MENTION].

Here are a few good books of Automata theory you can refer to:

1. Introduction to Automata Theory, Languages, and Computation, by Hopcroft
2. Formal Languages and Automata Theory by K V N Sunitha, N Kalyani

Moreover we have all the study material for Automata which you can find in the following links:

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...Study-Material

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ester-syllabus

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-and-ppt-shows

----------


## saurabh

Thanks these material help me a lot and got 2nd position

----------


## lkhan90

plz give me a link to download the given book plzzzzzzzzzz.
thANKS

automata theory and formal languages by shyamalendu kandar

----------

